# any screen capture software



## manishjha18 (Aug 15, 2011)

Copyright(c) 2006 USMLE WORLD, Please do not save, print, cut, copy or paste anything while USMLE WORLD is running

i need any screen capture software to copy usmle world online q bank....
it runs in java but the problem is i need to save those qbanks ...
have tried hypersnap but u world stops running saying u world is not compatible with hypersnap..


Our software has detected screen capturing tools active on your machine while the USMLEWORLD Qbank software is in use. Please note that simultaneous use of such software (intentionally or unintentionally) with Qbank software is a violation of terms and conditions of the Agreement (found at *www.usmleworld.com/terms.asp). Some examples of common screen capturing tools include Snagit32, Screenshot, etc. The account will be disabled automatically if you attempt more than 3-times to
use Qbank while any screen capturing tools are ON.

The USMLEWORLD Qbank software is designed to access your computer system’s clipboard during use of the USMLEWORLD Qbank software. While a test is in progress, the USMLEWORLD Qbank software shall disable all clipboard functions of your computer system (including, but not limited to, copy-paste-print, save-to-disk functions). Furthermore, the USMLEWORLD Qbank software shall monitor all processes on your computer to determine if there exists any applications that could be used (intentionally or unintentionally) to copy Qbank contents. Simultaneous use of such applications (hereafter referred to as "dubious applications") with the USMLEWORLD Qbank software constitutes violation of this Agreement.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

^ I wasn't aware of that. Are you talking about that study material worth 75k? or is it 25k?
Either way it costs a bomb. 

USMLE is only for medical right?

Why don't you photocopy the entire study material. It costs Rs.6000 to copy everything.


----------



## jsjs (Aug 15, 2011)

Its simple, when the webpage fully loads, disconnect your net connection but dont close your browser, now save that usme q bank


----------



## manishjha18 (Aug 15, 2011)

@sarath---yeah its medical only....must need if u want to get good scores....
@jsjs---nope not possible... there are around 5750 questions....and then there answer's
..


----------



## Anish (Aug 15, 2011)

What browser do you use?
Does the website disables web cache too?
if not, then try opera browser, open up it in tabs. Then it remains even if you close and open your browser. (no need to save it)
Does this method work?


Regards


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

^The sheer number and volume of the study material means there will be more tabs than one can handle.

If you can imagine Rs.6000 worth of just photocopied paper you get to know how massive the material he is talking about is.


----------



## manishjha18 (Aug 15, 2011)

@Anish--neah it dosent opens up in browser...when you buy it it installs a java based programme...and everything opens up inside it....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2011)

You better read your first post, and try to accept the truth.

TDF doesn't allows us to help you to violate the rules.

Ok opening the thread after discussion.




manishjha18 said:


> The account will be disabled automatically if you attempt more than 3-times to
> use Qbank while any screen capturing tools are ON.



It's up to you..!!


----------

